# What bow you shoot?



## Corene1

I shoot an older Hoyt Avalon plus recurve with Win&Win Winex limbs at 35 pounds on the fingers in the NFAA Trad Recurve division. It is a very stable bow with almost no hand shock and has good arrow speed. 201 feet per second with a 9.3 grain per pound arrow. For indoor I shoot another Avalon plus with Hoyt carbon limbs at 30 pounds on the fingers. The 3D bow is another Avalon with 38 pounds on the fingers and Winact limbs. For hunting I just put 42 pound Hoyt limbs on the 3D riser and am good to go. I could shoot the compound and a release but these are much more enjoyable to shoot.


----------



## Azbrighteyes77

I just made the switch from a Pse verge stiletto to a moxie angel...the draw cycle on that angel is like butter and I can pull 8lbs more like it doesn't even exist. The grip on the angel is small and extremely comfortable for my tiny child size hands lol

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNArcheryMom86

I have been shooting the Mathews Jewel and the Mathews Z7 but I am currently selling the Jewel because I ordered the new Mathews AVAIL!


----------



## 0124vctd

I am currently shooting a PSE Brute X and I love this bow. Before that, I had an old oneida that I just could not seem to get used to. Would love to shoot some others here in the future and see what some of the higher end bows are like.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Wife shoots the 2011 to 2013 PSE Stilettos. Her draw length is only 23.5 inches and these bows give her the best speed of any bow that will fit her.


----------



## emkaja

bowtech fanatic 2.0 and eva shockey


----------



## Repair Man

Diamond Black Ice


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
I am shooting a Merlin 2000
Shot a lot of bows. This bow angle bow grip just took me over. So easy to repeat bow hand position. [ Later


----------



## cntnewell

I have owned quite a few Hoyt's for hunting and target shooting. I liked all of them but each had their downfall. My favorite Hoyt was the X-Tec. I didn't realize how much I loved it until I didn't own it anymore. I switched to the Hoyt Cobalt and had two - one for target and one for hunting because it was designed for Women. That bow had a lot of down falls for me! I never could get it perfectly tuned  Then I switched to a Elite Pulse and LOVE it! I am not sure I will ever switch again!


----------



## stacy5

Elite synergy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahecho

I have an Elite Impulse with 50 pound limbs and love it! When I was shopping for a new bow couldn't get my hands on a Hoyt that wasn't pink with light enough limbs to try out. Wanted to shoot the bow before I spent the money and the shop that carried the Elite was very helpful in my "hunt" for a bow. I will admit I am a sucker for good customer service.


----------



## Sara-s

Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL- DW 45#
It's fast, smooth & accurate. Also, I was able to buy it used at a good price. Being a leftie, I was thrilled to find something that nice that suited my needs.


----------



## mkolker

I shoot a Prime One STX 36. I am having a lot of fun with it. It seems like a big step up from my older Mathews Prestige.


----------



## Drezd

My wife is shooting the 2016 Diamond Prism. She has been quite happy with it and particularly likes the ease to adjust as she gets more muscle memory and strength.


----------



## Reelrydor

Im invested--My new bow A CUSTOM PSE carbon 32--Awesome bow!! 50 lb limbs turned down to 43, 25 1/2". Shoots great, light, quick quite. Cant wait to hunt with it--Hoping for some hog action before I leave fl--


----------



## turkeygirl

2016 Mathews Halon

2013 Elite Hunter

Wanting to try a Carbon Defiant, Defiant, or Pro Defiant.


----------



## misrider93

I just started shooting a 2016 Hoyt Podium and before that I shot a 2014 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite. I love both of these bows and switched for more drawl weight.


----------



## turkeygirl

Well I'm looking like I'm going to sell my Halon. Decided to order today a Hoyt Pro-Defiant.


----------



## Marsha Riley

I have been shooting my Ross Lady Crave. It does everything I need it to do. I have been shooting a few bows looking for something new. At this point I have not found one that makes me want to spend $1,000. I have a fairly long draw (28") and only shoot about 42 lbs.


----------



## ncbassmaster1

i shoot a pearson diamondback vx 30 inch draw at around 45lbs


----------



## cbs0013

Just switched to the Eva Shockey. Came in Friday, tuned it up Saturday (also started using the nock2it thumb release for the first time ever on Saturday), and shot a 173 with two 12's in my first ever 3D shoot. Such a great shooting bow. Super easy to stay on target! Can't wait to get my new spot hogg sight in and start really lining up some sweet shots!


----------



## turkeygirl

cbs0013...let me know how you like the nock2it release


----------



## Vexie

2001 (I think, may be 2000) Matthews Q2XL
Forgiving
Smooth Roll Over

Fast enough to kill everything I point it at

Paid for :teeth::wink::teeth:


----------



## CT1

Hoyt pro defiant 30"
43# 26" DL
Smooth draw and holds on target dead solid


----------



## lilpooh31

I love my Hoyt Faktor 30. I shot a Hoyt Defiant a few months ago, and almost took the plunge. I just love how balanced and smooth the Hoyt's are.


----------



## primal-bow

my wife loves her prime centergy air.


----------



## CT1

Very nice


----------



## xosilver

2016 Mathews Halon 6, 27.5DL #67 I love it!


----------



## mrsytailfreak

Six years ago I order an Athens Ibex sight unseen. They were a fairly new company an I wasn't sure what to expect but I had heard good things. I had been shooting for about 13 years and had never really found a bow that was "the perfect fit". I was always either straining to pull or jerking to let down. Never could really settle in once I had I back because I felt like I was holding all the weight in my bow hand. I was shocked the first time I drew it back! It was so smooth. I felt like I could hold it back for days, ok maybe not days, and I could let it down without jerking my shoulder out. There's no hand shock. It's 24 1/2" draw length. I hunt with this bow at 50# and have harvested many whitetails. I shoot 3D's with it and can shoot 40+ target ranges without being pooped from pulling it back all day. I love this bow! I did recently replace it tho because it is 6 years old.......with the new version, Athens Ace! I have high expectations for this now because I have been so pleased with the Ibex. It just got here last week but with what I've shot out of it so far I'm not disappointed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cbs0013

I loved it. Since it's kind of a pain to try to get, I bought a carter wise choice 3 finger, and it's almost identical. I've been shooting really really well with it.


----------



## LaurieC

I have a 35# Bear Grizzly recurve for barebow target shooting. Fun bow.


----------



## Sportyloh

I shoot a Hoyt podium and luv it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoQuest

Mathews ChillR at 26.5", 54#, and ordered a Bowtech Reign 6 this week, 27" with 60# limbs. Can't wait!


----------



## for3stpuppy

I shoot with a Bowtech Carbon Rose! :smile: It is the first bow I've owned, but I mainly use it for target shooting. Hoping by next year I can start hunting with it. Has a powerful let off which is nice, and I'm sure will work well to hunt with.


----------



## Nance

Does this count? 40# Bickerstaffe laminated longbow. 
No hunting here. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-C115 met Tapatalk


----------



## BillieGates

Hoyt Avalon


----------



## Reelrydor

hawkdriver55 said:


> Wife shoots the 2011 to 2013 PSE Stilettos. Her draw length is only 23.5 inches and these bows give her the best speed of any bow that will fit her.


I agree totally about the PSE Stiletto, I have the 2012, and have bought and sold every womens bow that has come out. Up to now nothing has compared to the stiletto, but I havent put the carbon 32 to the test yet. I will as soon as it stops raining--


----------



## minnie3

Win & Win Into CXT 23" carbon riser with short Kaya K3 30# limbs (bare bow) with a super light 1000 spine arrow for 3d. 23" DL.
Barnsdale Classic X 38# (barebow) which I shoot IFAA field with.
Ragim Red Falk traditional recurve 30# for traditional rendezvous events where we shoot off the shelf with timber arrows and feathers.


----------



## Corene1

Nice to see a few single string shooters are still out there. I will be shooting my 25 inch Hoyt Avalon plus with 34 pound Win&Win Winact limbs for the next few months getting ready for state broad head championships at the end of May. One arrow unmarked 3D animals , 42 on Saturday and 42 on Sunday. It will be fun.


----------



## Pete53

ladies: if you can afford buying a new bow ,you just might want to talk to Dave Barnsdale ? at Barnsdale Archery,he is easy to talk too,builds bows the way you want it too. don`t forget this: Dave himself has won Vegas a few times in the pro division with his bows too,Dave builds the bow limbs himself and they are by far are the best compound bow limbs in the world.


----------



## minnie3

Pete, my Barnsdale Classic X was bought through the womens bows classifieds here and had it shipped to Australia.
The seller had it custom built for her to shoot target competition, and she did well with it.
Never dreamed that I would ever find one used at 35- 40# with a 23.5" DL, 38"ATA, and having one custom built was beyond my budget with the exchange rate of Australian dollars to $US.
With a bit of minor adjusting I had it set up for barebow 3D and field.
I shot this one at the World Field Archery Championships which were here in Australia last year. have since put my time into barebow recurve but hope to get to WFAC in South Africa 2018 with the Barnsdale again.
My retired Martin dealer who does my strings and cables was very impressed with the quality and stated that my Barney was one of the best made bows that he had ever worked on.

With barebow recurve I am practicing for WA field out to 50m, until this week I had never shot recurve more than 30y, my 3d maximum distance. (IBO style/RU)
Love the Win & Win Cxt riser with 30# K3's, shot a 90 arrow round at 40m today, no long stabiliser as per the WA rules, just the weight system in the lower riser for the first time.
Massive 122cm olympic target.


----------



## minnie3

3 barnsdales at WFAC. Mine is the baby 38" one on the right. Saw Bubba and Chris taking photos of their 2 together, so we put mine in the photo also.


----------



## Thelittledoewit

I just got the 2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant. 26" draw 60# but I have it set at 50# currently.


----------



## BillieGates

PSE phenom sd best bow you'll ever shoot - http://pse-archery.com/shop/pro-series-compound-bows/phenom-sd-2017/


----------



## minnie3

For any women after a barnsdale classic x like mine, I noticed last night that there is one listed on the finger bows classifieds. 38"ATA, 38#, 24-26'' DL.
Ideal target bow, hope it is OK to post this comment, but these are a custom bow and generally hard to find one used.


----------



## VIPArchery

I just got a 40# Bowtech Carbon Rose on Monday. I love it because it's miles better than my ancient-as-the-hills first bow.


----------



## VIPArchery

for3stpuppy said:


> I shoot with a Bowtech Carbon Rose! :smile: It is the first bow I've owned, but I mainly use it for target shooting. Hoping by next year I can start hunting with it. Has a powerful let off which is nice, and I'm sure will work well to hunt with.


I just got a Carbon Rose myself! I definitely agree that the letoff is great. My old bow had something like 60%, so it's been weird adjusting to the CR's 80%.


----------



## Leslieka98

I Shoot an Elite Emerge. Smooth draw cycle with a lot of power and minimal let off.


----------



## Trap cleat

I just got my wife a BowTech Reign 6, she is a 24" draw souring 63 lbs. Loves it. She used to shoot the Eva Shocky at 60# gest bow also


----------



## BowbieDoll

I shoot a Hoyt Power Max, 26.5 draw and 45 lbs.


----------



## KelseyFuller

2016 Obsessikn Huntress


----------



## Pan

I shoot an olympic recurve setup. Not really useful for hunting but I shoot a Hoyt GMX with MK Archery Veracity limbs, a Sherlock contender sight, and High Mod first gen Ram Rod Stabilizers. The riser is a fairly heavy riser with not really any shake. The limbs are aggressive and fast with no lasting vibration. It's a pretty good setup for target archery.


----------



## blackpowderwild

I shot the Diamond Infinite Edge for a long time and it was good to me. My draw weight went up by 30 pounds while I was shooting that bow, I was so thankful for the adjustability of it, it really grew with me as an archer. Right now I have the Mathews Avail. I had 28" mods on it but am actually changing them out for 27 1/2s today, thinking that'll work better for me with the string angle, my anchor is all over the place with the draw that long on this bow. Crazy how 28" was fine for me forever with the Diamond, now with a new bow I need to change that.. I hear that Diamonds run short, anyone know if that's true?


----------



## leoncrandall74

blackpowderwild said:


> I shot the Diamond Infinite Edge for a long time and it was good to me. My draw weight went up by 30 pounds while I was shooting that bow, I was so thankful for the adjustability of it, it really grew with me as an archer. Right now I have the Mathews Avail. I had 28" mods on it but am actually changing them out for 27 1/2s today, thinking that'll work better for me with the string angle, my anchor is all over the place with the draw that long on this bow. Crazy how 28" was fine for me forever with the Diamond, now with a new bow I need to change that.. I hear that Diamonds run short, anyone know if that's true?


In not sure about diamond but mathews usually run a little long 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## sprinke

Can't remember if I answered this already? I've got an Olympic recurve bow setup with a Win & Win 23" Inno CXT riser, as well as a custom longbow from Omega Bows. I make my own wood arrows for the longbow.


----------



## ThunderSqueak

These days, one of two recurves. 

This 45# Damon Howatt (actual weight at draw length is 53#)

















And recently, since I am very tall, this 25" wiawis nano max with 36# sf elite carbon/ foam long limbs. This makes for a 70" bow with a 37.5# draw at my draw length. Currently set up as a barebow until I can afford some of the other components that I want for it :>










In the past, I used to shoot a bear compound, however I gave that to my SO to get him into archery and away from video games :>. It worked! It also gives me an excuse to buy another compound down the road :angel:


----------



## BuckMagnet6

Elite


----------



## BuckMagnet6

energy 32


----------



## BuckMagnet6

victory 37


----------



## BuckMagnet6

bowtech


----------



## BuckMagnet6

Shakespeare


----------



## BuckMagnet6

hoyt


----------



## BuckMagnet6

Gotta love elites


----------



## BuckMagnet6

Might try a Revol


----------



## turkeygirl

Hoyt Pro-Defiant 26" DL, 52 lb (for 3D)

Elite Hunter 25.5" DL, 51 or 52 lb (getting re-set up for hunting)

I have a Mathews Halon but going to sell it, the grip and weight I have trouble with, can't get a consistent grip. It's a great bow but I just can't click with it. I shot a Bowtech Reign in the spring, great bow.


----------



## akfeathers82

Another Olympic recurve here. Set-up is in my signature :down: , Win & Win Rapido riser and 32# MK Inpers. Thinking about getting a compound next year...or maybe stealing my sisters. :wink:


----------



## ThunderSqueak

akfeathers82 said:


> Another Olympic recurve here. Set-up is in my signature :down: , Win & Win Rapido riser and 32# MK Inpers. Thinking about getting a compound next year...or maybe stealing my sisters. :wink:



Cool setup. I just got the new Shibuya Ultima II sight yesterday with a DX plunger, feels rock solid . Couple more parts and I will be taking the rig down to the range to tune . I went with Victory VAP V1 arrows to start with and a infitec crux 30" stabilizer. I generally use either a KSL tab or a modified cavalier tab(for shooting 3 under on my trad bow). Bow string is a custom DF97 string in orange and black from http://www.vaportrailarchery.com/


----------



## mterrasi

Old and Slow...
PSE Spyder V4, but now that is almost too short.
PSE Whitetail Extreme, and that is too long.
Think it is time for an upgrade.


----------



## muddypinkboots

When my hubby got the Halon last year I inherited his Mathews Chill-R and I really love it. He's been on me to try out the Avail and the Elite Spirit but I'm just still too in love with my Chill-R. Before that I had an Alpine Blush, which I'm sure was an ok little bow but I'm a tall gal and it just felt like a tinker toy in my hands.


----------



## Christinemo

I started shooting for the first time last year a PSE. It did the job but found i liked the Elite Energy much better. Draw back for me with Elite is the lack of holding weight, I tended to punch the shots which leads to inconsistency. Solution was i shot a hoyt for practice since it has a huge holding weight. Now my husband figured out how to get my Elite set just right and I am confident my shooting will improve.


----------



## ThunderSqueak

Finally got around to doing a rough tune on the new bow  Some of the best shots I have ever made in my life 

Anyway, here are a few images of it


----------



## Corene1

ThunderSqueak said:


> Finally got around to doing a rough tune on the new bow  Some of the best shots I have ever made in my life
> 
> Anyway, here are a few images of it
> 
> View attachment 6136713
> 
> View attachment 6136721
> 
> View attachment 6136729
> 
> View attachment 6136737


 Really nice setup you have there. I have always liked the looks a single string setup. I have a few myself. Mine are the older Hoyt Avalon plus risers. 1 is set up for Olympic FITA one for indoor barebow, another for NFAA trad recurve field, and the other for 3d unmarked. The only one with a sight is the Olympic bow . All the others are shot non sighted and 3 under. What is the most common style shooting in your area?


----------



## ThunderSqueak

Corene1 said:


> Really nice setup you have there. I have always liked the looks a single string setup. I have a few myself. Mine are the older Hoyt Avalon plus risers. 1 is set up for Olympic FITA one for indoor barebow, another for NFAA trad recurve field, and the other for 3d unmarked. The only one with a sight is the Olympic bow . All the others are shot non sighted and 3 under. What is the most common style shooting in your area?



Most of the people here, I would say 80% or better shoot compound, usually out hunting or 3D. We do have a number of indoor ranges in the area, and I always feel like a minority ^^. Had a few people say "why don't you get a real bow?" when they look at my recurve, they are joking of course, poking fun at the fact that I am not shooting something with lots of wheels and strings XD

I used to shoot an old bear compound in high school, but that bow is a far cry from the ones you see today. I switched to a barebow recurve about 14 years ago after graduating HS, I shoot 3 under for that. 

During tuning today I shot the knocks off several arrows, not used to that XD. Also shooting split finger was a change. After almost 33 years of shooting other styles the entire shot process felt almost alien, but was very fun  

These are the two tabs that I use, the KSL is new, the 3 under is a modified AAE (just replaced the leather recently).


----------



## Corene1

Just tell all those compound shooters that you don't need training wheels to shoot well. Lucky for us we can shoot outdoors year round here. There is a NFAA certified outdoor range less than 40 miles from here. This is probably my favorite style of shooting. 10 to 80 yards uphill and downhill on a roving range. There are also a couple of FITA ranges within a 100 miles that hold FITA qualifiers monthly. When my son was a serious shooter in the mid nineties we spent many a weekend shooting at these shoots. I shoot an old Venom tab modified to shoot 3 under on my non sighted bows and an AAE Elite for split finger. I found that taking a little bit of the self adhering medical tape and wrapping it around the spacer to make it a bit thicker helped with finger position on the string. This is the tab and bow I shoot the most.Hoyt Avalom plus , green center that fades to black at the limb pockets. I shudder to think of how many arrows have come out of it in it's lifetime so far.


----------



## ThunderSqueak

Corene1 said:


> Just tell all those compound shooters that you don't need training wheels to shoot well.



That made me laugh  I will have to remember it. Also That tab looks well loved. 

Do you shoot 3" vanes (from the image above)? I thought about that but instead went with a helical fletch using 2" Bohning heat vanes, they are lower profile than the regular blazers. To do the fletch I had to set my jig (a bitzenburger) all the way down as far as it would go just to give the bottom enough surface area to adhere to the skinny shaft of the arrow (victory vap V1 166 600 spine). Took a little experimenting with glues as well before I found something that stuck reliably. So far they have been ok, I mostly tried them as that is "what was there" at the local shop. 

I think my next purchase for this bow will be a different rest, something more adjustable. Currently just using a stick on hoyt super rest. Thinking about one of the shibuya magnetic rests, when lancaster gets the orange ones back in stock.


----------



## Corene1

Yes, that tab has seen some miles. I have another just like it. I always try to have a spare just in case, but you know tabs, once you have one that works it is hard to change things. The fletching I use depends on what I am doing. The outdoor bow in the picture is fletched with three 4 inch mild helical feathers same for the indoor bow. For Olympic FITA outdoors I shoot 1-3/4 inch spinwings, They do not bleed speed as much and are not affected as much by wind drift but are fragile and wrinkle easily. I never had too much luck with plastic vanes , especially short ones shooting with fingers. The only ones that I got to shoot well were the 3 inch pro fletch, a nice soft thin pliable vane. I also shoot the DX plunger button and Hoyt super rest. Probably the best set up there is. When my son was shooting FITA that is the setup his coach advised when he was at the training center, back then it was a Beiter button with a super rest but those buttons are so darned expensive now and the DX is very smooth.


----------



## breezy17

just got my Eva Shockey and It is an absolute thrill to shoot!


----------



## Stina9162

I shoot a Hoyt Defiant 30, but getting rid of it for a PSE!


----------



## comprar

I just love how balanced and smooth the Hoyt's are.


----------



## Nediak

For me the Hoyt Vixen, love this bow.


----------



## krystenmcdaniel

Elite Impression


----------



## archergirl24703

I currently shoot a Mission Craze by Mathews. Love this bow for the most part, my only complaint is that it is somewhat of a short bow from axle to axle.


----------



## Hibiscus

I started shooting last year. My first bow was a Hoyt Klash. I grew out of it pretty quickly and I didn't like how it didn't have a hard back wall. I got a second hand Elite Impression 50#. I'm currently at 48# with 26"DL and I love the back wall. It's definitely faster than the Hoyt Klash.


----------



## Khixon21

Elite Spirit


----------



## archergirl24703

Just moved up from a Mathews Mission Craze to a Hoyt Prevail FX


----------



## JermsBetter1/2

I had a Hoyt Alphamax 32 for 10 years and just upgraded to a Hoyt RedWX-1.


----------



## Katrocc

I have only been shooting for 2 1/2 years. I joined an archery club where I live and used their equipment for the first year. I bought a PSE Fever at 29# which I shot for a year. I bought a used Hoyt Prevail 37 a few months ago. Big difference between the bows. Sorry I didn't buy the Hoyt to start with.


----------



## khoren91

I shoot a 50# Mathews Avail and love it...!


----------



## wtpoohrn

Pro Comp Elite XL for target shooting


----------



## Str8shooter28

Rintec XL 2nd hand. I guess it's considered a hunting bow and as a vegetarian I am interested in target only, but it is a good bow for me to learn on.


----------



## Klh318

I shoot a Bowtech Destroyer and I love the way it feels.


----------



## Taylorp48

I shoot the Eva Shockey bow from Bowtech and I love it!! The draw is so smooth and the color makes it even better. The only thing I would change about it is how thick the grip is.


----------



## Yooper22

Depends if I am shooting target archery or if I am hunting... Currently I am shooting a hoyt prevail fx and a Eva Shockey Signiture Serries for hunting! The best way to find what works for you is too shoot as many bow that you possibly can!


----------



## Archerygirl05

Prime CT5 and loving it! I can pull 6lbs more than I could with my Hoyt and I am getting almost 20 FPS more with the same arrow set up!


----------



## Tessaann16

Mathews Avail


----------



## Karynejennings

I shoot a Hoyt Spyder 30. I love it because it’s fast and lightweight.


----------



## CamoQuest

Made the switch from compound to recurves and longbows, and dove in headfirst! Now shooting two Bob Lee recurves, and have a Wagstaff longbow at the top of my wish list, lol.


----------



## Corene1

CamoQuest said:


> Made the switch from compound to recurves and longbows, and dove in headfirst! Now shooting two Bob Lee recurves, and have a Wagstaff longbow at the top of my wish list, lol.


There is starting to be more and more compound to recurve shooters out there. It is a great new experience that is for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## mwitt07

Following. I'm looking to purchase my first bow.


----------



## mwitt07

This is the bow that I'm wanting to purchase soon.


----------



## mwitt07

Karynejennings said:


> I shoot a Hoyt Spyder 30. I love it because it’s fast and lightweight.


My niece shoots Hoyt and absolutely loves it.


----------



## mwitt07

Reelrydor said:


> I agree totally about the PSE Stiletto, I have the 2012, and have bought and sold every womens bow that has come out. Up to now nothing has compared to the stiletto, but I havent put the carbon 32 to the test yet. I will as soon as it stops raining--


I've heard good things about PSE.


----------



## Iamewe64

If you get a chance check out gearhead bows. They are super compact and the draw cycle is really smooth.


----------



## Anysia

I just started shooting in May this year. I started on a recurve, not sure of the brand, but around 25# draw. I quickly moved on to a win & win evolution with 28# draw. I have been taking weekly lessons with my daughter. The last time that I was there, I asked if I could try out a compound bow out of curiosity. I was enjoying shooting a recurve, but I loved shooting the compound! That was a Hoyt Prohawk, set around 32#. After that I got a bug to head out and try others, so I began looking for an archery shop with a decent amount of brands and bows in the store to try. After trying out many in all price ranges (and realizing I had no problem pulling 37-39#), I was given one that I fell for immediately. I am now (impatiently) waiting on my Mathews Avail, 50#, 26”dl to arrive! I tried many and had it narrowed down to a few (a low end priced one that I could easily hand down to my daughter, a midrange Hoyt, and a Mathews Vertix. Each one was great, but just not quite right. Loved the vertix, but I felt like I was having a tiny bit of trouble holding it steady. I hadn’t set out to make a purchase that day anyway, so I figured that I would leave with knowledge and some direction on what to continue looking for. But then he brought out an avail thinking it may solve the issue I was having with the vertix and it just fit perfectly. So, suddenly I picking out everything and ordering one on the spot. I absolutely loved shooting it and can’t wait for mine to arrive!! Some day I will also invest in a recurve as I do also enjoy shooting those a lot! I’m hoping my daughter’s ability to pull the weight picks up quickly. She is currently shooting a 22# greatree Mohegan recurve. If she starts pulling more, we might eventually be able to share one! I have shot her current set up for fun though and will continue with some lessons on the win & win as well.


----------



## CSJ

Bowtech Eva Shockley and a PSE Phenom SD. Draw length is 24.5.


----------



## My Two Cents

I am currently shooting a Diamond Infinite Edge. I think it's a been great bow for me as a older beginner. I am now eyeing up an Avail.


----------



## kellymcintosh79

Mathews Heli-M


----------



## Racesns05

Mathews Mission Hype for me because I shoot one handed with a shoulder mounted release. My kids shoot PSE Phenoms and the hubby a Hoyt Prevail.


----------



## cdunn56

Switched to a Bowtech Carbon Rose from a PSE Stinger. I love the Carbon Rose so far, super light weight and comfortable.


----------



## vlee1125

win&Win AXT with Wiawis 38# limbs


----------



## packets

Hoyt formula. I love it


----------



## CLCampbell

Bowtech destroyer 350. I love it the back wall and that it gets 309 FPS at my draw


----------



## Foureyed

Elite energy 32. Haven't seen reason to upgrade yet.


----------



## layler76

Currently shooting a Hoyt Formula X riser and Velos limbs. Just bought myself a Mathews Conquest 4 though for a bit of a fun change!


----------



## Wendilime

Mathews


----------



## NinjaElk

My girl shoots a Sage Sammick Recurve 35#


----------



## Aggiechick

I’m kind of a newbie and just bought a Diamond Prism as a starter bow. I used to shoot with my Dad when I was a kid and used a little Bear Mini-Mag back then, but it’s been about 35 years since then, so I’m starting fresh. I was going to try to use my dad’s old, old Bear compound to start, but I had it checked out first, and it was deemed to best be used as a wall hanging. So much for nostalgia.

I’m hoping to go to the indoor range regularly after work, as the range is between work and home. If I find myself going often and getting really into it, I plan on spending a bit more on a better bow.


----------



## Hibiscus

Elite Impression. 46# at 26" DL. Love the hard back wall.


----------



## Basayre

Curious to hear your thoughts on the nock2it, cbs0013.


----------



## Rubicon16

Shooting the RX1 and have to say, the draw cycle is smooth, light carry in the woods and the bow simply just fits me perfect. Can’t put my finger on it, but purchased the RX 3, and still love the RX 1. So my RX 3 will be up for sale.


----------



## Rupypug

Mathews HTR for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mevans

PSE Bow madness


----------



## hcorrigall

Best of all so far!!


----------



## stimyb

I bought an Obsession Lethal Force new and still use it as my "everyday" bow. It does the back woods of Kentucky well, I feel. My other bow is a Hoyt RX-1. I got it mainly for the trips I have never taken but plan/hope to soon. Wanted a second bow to drastically change arrow configs and or sights out as the situation calls for. Hogs to Antelope hopefully with that one.


----------



## hrhoyt

Still have my target bow, '09 Hoyt Vantage x7. My hunting setup is a Hoyt ruckus, but it's... eh. Someday I'll find something that fits better but for now it'll do.


----------



## toparchery

Traditional long bow.


----------



## ncbassmaster1

I currently shoot a Browning nitro 80. It's an older bow but it shoots amazing. I like it better than my old diamond edge and Pearson vx bow I had. But it's harder finding information on it.


----------



## agmfan3

Can I ask where you got the Obsession? Seems the nearest dealer for me (far Western KY) is min 100 miles.


stimyb said:


> I bought an Obsession Lethal Force new and still use it as my "everyday" bow. It does the back woods of Kentucky well, I feel. My other bow is a Hoyt RX-1. I got it mainly for the trips I have never taken but plan/hope to soon. Wanted a second bow to drastically change arrow configs and or sights out as the situation calls for. Hogs to Antelope hopefully with that one.


----------



## Paige.Allen32

I have the Mathews Jewel! I dont think ill every get anything different.


----------



## agmfan3

Currently shooting Obsession Turmoil RZ.


----------



## Hibiscus

I shoot Elite Impression. I love it's hard back wall. 49#, 26". 
I shot a 295/300 on a vegas the other day with it.


----------



## taylor.0124

I currently Shoot a Victory 37, which I am actually trying to sell if anyone would be interested, but I am really wanting to get the Matthews TRX 38.


----------



## PurpleArcher713

Elite Echelon 37 - looking to go to something else since i'm not doing competitive archery anymore


----------



## Bentayl

Can you pm me the specs?


----------



## Liz Woodward

I shoot an older Browning Vanguard. This was given to me by my father to replace my older Astro, My first target bow. I started shooting my browning around 2001, I was 16. I shot my first 300 with it and I haven't found a reason t upgrade it since it still feels like it belongs in my hand.


----------



## LaineV60

Currently a Prime Centergy Air. Love it to pieces!


----------



## Annalisek

Looking at getting a pse.. which one would you ladies recommend? Looking at both target and hunting


----------



## kinz584

Mission Mathew, but wanting to upgrade to a higher end.


----------



## Twisted Trauma

I shoot a Bowtech Carbon Rose. Thinking about upgrading to a Bowtech Eva Shockey.

My 16 year old Daughter Shoots a Darton Ranger X and is either going to move to my Carbon Rose or a Diamond Knockout.


----------



## Alack6525

I have the Mathews avail and I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hankcapp

I have the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo and it's a great shooting bow.


----------



## aggie9

Primer Centergy Hybrid that I bought on here several years ago. I love it!


----------



## drjeep

I shoot target with a Hoyt Contender Elite and love it!


----------



## Amer91

park


----------



## Amer91

spyder turbo


----------



## Raincast

Man, there's a lot of variation in this thread! Really neat to look at. Personally I shoot a Hoyt RX1, 50#@27.5... the 32 ATA fits me really well. Plus it's been very forgiving for a beginner haha.


----------



## Drew123456

Hoyt recurve every time but PSE omens you couldn't pay me to shoot a Hoyt compound


----------



## jenglish

tnoverbay said:


> Hello Ladies,
> What bow do you shoot and why you love it?
> 
> I personally shoot an Xpedition Xcentric SD
> I love this bow
> I have had the opportunity to shoot alot of different bows and this one felt the best in my hands
> 
> I just wanted to get feedback on other bows
> 
> julee


Currently shoot a Mathews Halon 32 for hunting and a TRX 36 for target.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann0246

I shoot a PSE Supra for 3d/hunting and a PSE Shootdown for target


----------



## SimpleSimplicit

I shoot a Hoyt Pro Force FX. I decided to upgrade from my PSE Stinger Extreme.


----------



## _Hawkeye

ive been shooting for eight years. i have gone through manny bows and being a smaller female i shoot the elite victory and i LOVE IT


----------



## jessonthefly

I have been shooting a strother allure for 8 years and have been hesitant to upgrade due to the success rate and accuracy of this bow. unfortunately strother has since went out of business. If anyone knows of a young hunter or someone starting out this is an awesome little bow. 

Has anyone shot the new Bear paradox? Its a really cool looking bow too. Its not specifically designed for women but very adjustable single cam bow.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian

My recurve is a Win & Win Nano Max with 26# Uukha limbs, and my compound is a PSE Supra Focus with 50# limbs.


----------



## bitesizemach

Currently have a Diamond Edge set to 50# but I'm looking at getting into recurve. Any suggestions for a short draw length like mine?


----------



## blrock

Bear Grizzly
Beautiful bare bow


----------



## blrock

Bear Grizzly, beautifully crafted


----------



## Munger23

Evoke 35 and elite 30


----------



## bowshooter333

Elite Rezult


----------



## 948827

I shoot a Hoyt Nitrux for target and I'm waiting for my Hoyt Torrex XT to be finished that is my 3D bow.


----------



## solomtnhunter

Faktor Turbo until new strings arrive for my Maverick II.


----------



## Aubrey_K

I shoot a Mathews VXR. I like it because it is just an all around good bow.


----------

